# Need help figuring out what this is



## aliciac (Feb 28, 2013)

hi i'm new to the site my names alicia and im from springfield ma.  i figured this forum would be a good place to get some help with this.  i recently was given an old bike i think its a Rollfast but not sure.  i original plans for the bike were to use it as a planter in my garden but now that i see the condition of the bike i may change my mind.  so i would appreciate any advice on what exactly it is and if ifs worth anything.  i dont want to just let a good bike rot away just to hold some flowers.   

thanks for any advice
Alicia


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

sent pm a bit ago...
Does have Rollfast sprocket.... I'll dig for make. bri.   and welcome to the CABE!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 28, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't use it as a planter, it's in great condition and I'm sure someone on this site would love to take it off of your hands (me included).


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2013)

Welcome to the Cabe. That is a really nice Rollfast. It looks like it will clean up nicely. It looks all original except for the seat. Keep it inside.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

Here you go, as promised... H.P. Snyder (Rollfast) http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?9063-F-S-Rare-SAMS-CO&highlight=sams


----------



## aliciac (Feb 28, 2013)

i was just looking at that thread but wasnt sure if it was the same since it has no fenders and mine does.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

aliciac said:


> i was just looking at that thread but wasnt sure if it was the same since it has no fenders and mine does.




It's the same, his is just sans fenders for the "custom" look.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

All your's is missing is the "drop stand" (what it had insted of a kick-stand). They usually run about $75... give or take, and the left front strut has a regular hex nut instead of the crowned aluminum nut.


----------



## aliciac (Feb 28, 2013)

any idea what year it may be from?


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2013)

Alicia,

Listen to your instincts - they'll serve you well.  Fenders go missing all the time and someone gave you something way better than a planter.

Welcome to the CABE!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*1936...*



aliciac said:


> any idea what year it may be from?




Made by DP Harris.... aka Rollfast.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 28, 2013)

I think mid 1930s but someone with more knowledge will no doubt confirm.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*like I said 1936...*

your knowledge same time!!!  Jinx!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

Probably 1933-1936 as It has the 26" X2.125 balloon tires and still has the raingutter fenders.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*is There a eccow in here???*

I going back to work and getting something done instead of being on here.... good luck with your cool bike!!!


----------



## Waterland (Feb 28, 2013)

Speaking of tires, if you plan to fix this up to ride it, don't discard the original tires that are on it!  I would find some suitable rideable tires, but carefully remove the original tires and set them aside.  If you ever decide to sell it, the buyer is going to want those original tires, and they look like they're in great condition.  Also, as has been said, don't use this as a planter, get some cheap 60's middleweight bike for that.  Nice bike, you're probably going to get a lot of offers from members to buy it off of you.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

Aeropsycho said:


> I going back to work and getting some done instead good luck with your cool bike!!!




...come on, you KNOW it takes time for peoples messages to hit the forum...


----------



## aliciac (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks to everyone for all the quick help i guess you all changed my mind definitely not going to use as a planter,  now just to figure out if i wanna sell or hang it in my garage.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 28, 2013)

aliciac said:


> thanks to everyone for all the quick help i guess you all changed my mind definitely not going to use as a planter,  now just to figure out if i wanna sell or hang it in my garage.




Garage?... that needs to be put an a pedistal! It's purdy.


----------



## aliciac (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks i have vintage automobilia in my garage now, im big into car.  so i guess itll be a good addition.  any clue on finding a pic of what it would look like new?  ive been hunting google and bing all day and cant find anything that looks like it.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 28, 2013)

Pedistal? Ride it!! Lol


----------



## aliciac (Mar 1, 2013)

is there a way i can figure out what my bikes worth or does anyone know of a place in the springfield, ma area to bring it.

thanks alicia


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 1, 2013)

If I were to make an offer, I'd say $125, If you found a someone who really wanted it you might get about $200-$250 for it. Its a cool bike you don't see too often so its hard to say.  If you were closer I'd be very interested. Just remember appraisals and cash offers are two very different things.   There is a bike swap in Monson MA coming up, I'm sure if you showed up with it you could sell it for a fair price.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 1, 2013)

Waterland said:


> Speaking of tires, if you plan to fix this up to ride it, don't discard the original tires that are on it!  I would find some suitable rideable tires, but carefully remove the original tires and set them aside.  If you ever decide to sell it, the buyer is going to want those original tires, and they look like they're in great condition.  Also, as has been said, don't use this as a planter, get some cheap 60's middleweight bike for that.  Nice bike, you're probably going to get a lot of offers from members to buy it off of you.




Hey easy on the "cheap middleweight" reference....lol
Nice rollfast and I agree, its too nice to be put in the garden.
I suggest a threewheeler with a basket of the 70's era for the planter.
Now if the 60s middleweight is not a tanklight bike, I might justify that.....just saying.
Oh and welcome to the madness and the Cabe.
JD
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bricycle (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe gently wipe/rub it down with some 0000 steel wool and WD-40 to clean what you have..careful around the lighter trim colors(if you are gonna keep it). Otherwise I'd leave it alone, as the buyer would rather do it themselves!


----------



## highship (Mar 1, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Hey!
Sent you a Pm.


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 1, 2013)

*Samsco*

Alicia,

The bike that Bricycle referenced in the thread is (was) my bike.  I am right down the road from you in Simsbury, CT.  If you are interested in selling it give a shout.  TFGNJRG@aol.com or cell 860-690-2162  Going to be up in Northampton tonight for a concert so maybe I can combine the two.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## aliciac (Mar 3, 2013)

yeshoney said:


> Alicia,
> 
> The bike that Bricycle referenced in the thread is (was) my bike.  I am right down the road from you in Simsbury, CT.  If you are interested in selling it give a shout.  TFGNJRG@aol.com or cell 860-690-2162  Going to be up in Northampton tonight for a concert so maybe I can combine the two.
> 
> Thanks, Joe




dont know if im going to sell it,  i just bought an all original 1950 chevy pickup and it looks pretty sweet in the bed of it.

when and if im ready to sell i will post it 

thanks
alicia


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 4, 2013)

*i bought asimilar samsco bike*



yeshoney said:


> Alicia,
> 
> The bike that Bricycle referenced in the thread is (was) my bike.  I am right down the road from you in Simsbury, CT.  If you are interested in selling it give a shout.  TFGNJRG@aol.com or cell 860-690-2162  Going to be up in Northampton tonight for a concert so maybe I can combine the two.
> 
> Thanks, Joe




Off a Guy from rrb would youhappen to be that Guy?


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 4, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> Off a Guy from rrb would youhappen to be that Guy?




Could be :o!

What does the bike look like now?

Joe


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 4, 2013)

*it was a faded red looked original paint*

had a set of triple drop rims
why im asking is i need a picture of it for police report were i used to live a guy helped himself to it and i never took # down        so that would help with my proof of ownership


----------



## yeshoney (Mar 4, 2013)

*here you go*

Here are some pics


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 4, 2013)

*yup that was it thanks*

had a few of my old bikes stolen be nice to get one back


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 4, 2013)

*guess i coulda opened link and seen for myself*

duh!
smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaart


----------



## aliciac (Nov 19, 2013)

i Have decided to sell my bike there is a thread i posted in the sale section

thanks 
alicia


----------



## carrybrownz (Nov 20, 2013)

*How bike look like?*

Thanks to sharing abut this news for bicycle.

What does the bike look like now?


----------



## aliciac (Nov 20, 2013)

Still in the same condition as it was when I originally posted it.  It just been sitting in my garage


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2013)

carrybrownz said:


> Thanks to sharing abut this news for bicycle.
> 
> What does the bike look like now?




Usually spammers don't use avatars which is surprising as is the photo you used to promote boob jobs.
Chris


----------



## tailhole (Nov 20, 2013)

*frame*

I really dig how close the double top bars are to each other.  If anyone is selling one of these frames, I'd be interested.


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 8, 2016)

guy selling  a samsco that looks like mine that was stolen


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 8, 2016)

here on for sale ads


----------

